# Hurin The Steadfast



## maarten (Feb 12, 2002)

What happend to Hurin? 
He was set upon Thangorodrim in a chair of stone, there he was bound by the power of Morgoth, and Morgoth cursed him so that he could not leave from that place nor die, until Morgoth should released him.
But did Morgoth ever release him or was he found when Angband was overrun by the Valar?


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 12, 2002)

Morgoth released Hurin from Thangorodrim after 28 years of imprisonment, after the death of Turin. 
Morgoth released him in the hope that Hurin would reveal to him the location of Gondolin, the hidden city. Hurin did indeed go to Gondolin and reveal the approximate whereabouts of the hidden city to Morgoth.
Hurin, however did not enter Gondolin, he wandered Beleriand and came upon Morwen at the grave of Turin. She then died and he buried her with Turin.
Hurin then went to the ruins of Nargothrond and killed Mim the Petty-Dwarf. Then he took the Nauglamir to Thingol in Doriath. Melian freed Hurins mind of the pains caused by Morgoth, and Hurin wandered off to die.

"But it was said that Hurin would not live thereafter, being bereft of all perpose and desire, and cast himself at last into the western sea; and so ended the mightiest of the warriors of mortal men."

Hope that answers your questions maarten.


----------



## maarten (Feb 12, 2002)

oh yeah, i knew that  need to read the silmarillion again !

Got one more question: I just read the book of unfinished tales, but i got the impression that Morwen mother of Turin died at Nargothrond or died by Glaurung, but ill probably need to reread the Sil 

thx anyways


----------



## Tar-Palantir (Feb 14, 2002)

Morwen died the morning after Hurin found her by the stone marking Turin's grave. Nienor's name was inscribed there also, but she had no grave since she had leaped into the river. Morwen was then buried there by Hurin and her name also written on the marker.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 1, 2003)

> Morwen was then buried there by Hurin and her name also written on the marker.



That wasn't exactly what Tolkien wrote. In Silmarillion, this part was revised by C.T so that WH shouldn't need to be added to the narrative, an act which C.T realized was a mistake on his part.
If you read Wanderings of Hurin in HOME#11, you'll find a much more detailed and a slightly different version of Morwen's death.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *That wasn't exactly what Tolkien wrote. In Silmarillion, this part was revised by C.T so that WH shouldn't need to be added to the narrative, an act which C.T realized was a mistake on his part.
> If you read Wanderings of Hurin in HOME#11, you'll find a much more detailed and a slightly different version of Morwen's death. *


......and what happens to Morwen there?I don't have the book so I would like to know what happens.


----------

